# retourner / revenir / rentrer / repartir



## amman2003

J'ai souvent des doutes sur l'utilisation de *retourner* et *revenir* et le contexte dans lesquels ceux-ci  peuvent êtres utilisés.

Je vous saurai grés de bien vouloir m'illuminer.

merçi

amman2003

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## tie-break

Retourner= si tu te référes à un endroit different de celui où tu te trouves à present.

Par ex. tu parles à un ami, chez toi: "La Chine m'a tellement plu que j'y suis retourné une deuxième fois".

Revenir= si tu te référes à l'endroit où tu te trouves à present.

Par ex. si tu te trouves en Chine il faut dire: "La Chine m'a tellement plu que j'y suis revenu une deuxième fois".


----------



## STL

Bonjour,
Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire:

Nous sommes revenus chez nous. ( au lieu de retourner)
Merci!


----------



## Areyou Crazy

hi je me suis dit cela moi - meme

Peut-etre que oui si votre interlocuter est dans la meme pièce que vous

Mais si vous parlez d'un autre endroit il faudrait utiliser 'rentrer' ?

J'attend des autochtrones!
???


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais uniquement "rentrés", et ce dans n'importe quel contexte je crois bien !


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour STL,

la différence entre _revenir_, _retourner_, et _rentrer_ est sémantique : ces trois verbes n'ont pas exactement le même sens même si, j'en conviens, ils sont souvent utilisés l'un pour l'autre ; cela est éclairé notamment par les prépositions avec lesquelles ils se construisent.


*Re-venir* = venir à nouveau, _revenir *à* la maison_ = revenir au lieu où est la maison, sans nécessairement y entrer (sans entrer à l'intérieur).

*R-entrer* = entrer à nouveau, _rentrer *à* la maison _= revenir à la maison + entrer à l'intérieur ; alors que _rentrer *dans* la maison_ = y entrer à nouveau, mais sans revenir de loin.

*Re-tourner* = tourner à nouveau => n'implique pas de revenir jusqu'à son point de départ mais seulement de rebrousser chemin, de _revenir sur ses pas_. Ce verbe est parfois utilisé sans complément : « Retournons à présent ... »


----------



## Virtuose

Salut

Est-ce que ces quatre phrases sont interchangeables?

1. Je reviens en Chine.
2. Je retourne en Chine.
3. Je rentre en Chine.
4. Je repars en Chine.

(Contexte: retour en Chine au bout d'un an de séjour à l'étranger)


----------



## itka

3. Je rentre en Chine.  dans ton contexte


----------



## Asmodée

Les quatre phrases sont interchangeable bien qu'elles aient, à mon sens, toutes leur nuances :

_1. Je reviens en Chine._ => tu étais en Chine, tu y es parti et tu y reviens.
_2. Je retourne en Chine._ => tu es déjà allé en Chine et tu y retournes _ou bien_  => tu es parti de Chine et tu dois faire demi-tour
_3. Je rentre en Chine._=> tu habites en Chine et tu rentres chez toi. (Comme Itka je pense que cette proposition est celle qui te convient le mieux)
_4. Je repars en Chine._=> tu as déjà fais un départ pour la Chine (qui a pu ne pas aboutir) et tu le réitères.

J'espère t'avoir un peu éclairci


----------



## Frenchlink

Bonjour 
si selon le contexte > vous êtes parti à l'étranger et vous revenez au bout d'un an chez vous en Chine ,  les 2 phrases interchangeables sans erreur sont :
Je reviens en Chine
Je rentre en Chine


----------



## kjc_us

J'ai remarqué que quelques amis français disent souvent, "Tu reviens en Bretagne cet été?" quand en fait ils ne sont pas actuellement en Bretagne.

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui pourrait m'expliquer ça? Je veux savoir si on peut dire ça dans ce contexte....

Merci.


----------



## itka

Il serait plus correct alors de dire : _"Tu retournes en Bretagne"_ mais au moment où ils disent ça, ils se placent dans la situation où vous vous êtes rencontrés : en Bretagne, comme si vous y étiez encore.


----------



## ilie86

Contexte: Je suis italienne et je travaille en Espagne

Je rentre en Italie pour les vacances de Noel
Je retourne en Italie pour mes vacances
Je retourne en Espagne après Noel
Je reviens en Espagne après Noel.

Les verbes ont-ils été bien employés?


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

je suis en train de rédiger un dialogue entre deux personnes sur les vacances. A (de nationalité espagnole) part en vacances en France et il y reste 3 semaines. 
Une fois le voyage terminé et qu'A revient en Espagne, B lui demande:

*Quand est-ce que tu es rentré?*


Dans ce cas le verbe rentrer devrait être correct car l'Espagne est la pays natale de A.

Mais si A manifeste sa volonté de repartir en France et de visiter d'autres endroits , quel verbe utilisera B?

*Quand est-ce que tu vas y retourner?

*Merci


----------



## Roméo31

Tes deux phrases sont tout à fait correctes dans ces contextes.
Tu peux dire aussi :
Quand es-tu rentrée ?
Quand vas-tu y retourner ?
Bon après-midi Blanca !


----------



## annie21

Je n'ai pas toujours compris la différence entre retourner et repartir. Sont-ils interchangeables? Ces deux verbes désignent tous aller de nouveau à un endroit qui est loin d'un locuteur. Y a-t-il des nuances entre les deux? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Jolie question. Le sens revient au même, avec peut-être cette nuance : (1) _repartir_, c'est cesser d'être là où l'on était venu, en faisant le voyage dans l'autre sens, dans le sens du retour ; (2) _retourner_, c'est, plus directement, revenir là d'où l'on était parti, c'est revenir à son lieu d'origine. En (1), la référence est le lieu où l'on était venu séjourner ; En (2), la référence est le lieu d'origine.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup! Donc, repartir a le sens de voyage(le lieu est celui de séjour pendant un voyage?), alors que retourner est le lieu d'origine（Est-ce que cela signifie le pays ou la vile d'où l'on vient? On peut pas dire: retourner à son bureau?）
Ce que j'ai dit est correct?


----------



## Nawaq

Retourne d'où tu viens ! (la Chine, ton bureau, une autre planète, l'enfer...)
Je repars à la chasse aux oeufs (de Pâques).

C'est juste quelques exemples.


----------



## annie21

Merci beaucoup pour vos exemples. J'imagine que repartir a deux sens(c'est la définition dans le Petit Robert:1. partir de nouveau, 2.  Partir pour l'endroit d'où l'on vient (cf. S'en retourner*). « s'ils étaient libres de venir, ils ne le seraient pas de repartir »
Puisque je ne comprends pas très bien l'exemple de la deuxième définition, je voudrais savoir si ce que vous avez donné comme exemples est dans le premier sens au lieu du deuxième?  Et pour le deuxième sens, pourriez-vous me donner un exemple? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## agnelo

Dans la phrase "Je repars à la chasse aux œufs de Pâques", c'est le sens 1.
On emploie souvent "partir à la chasse" pour "aller à la chasse".
Puisqu'on dit "partir à la chasse", il est tout naturel de dire "repartir à la chasse" lorsqu'on y retourne (hum!).


----------



## Nawaq

Salut encore Annie,

Le "je repars à la chasse aux oeufs" correspond, j'imagine, au premier sens, "partir de nouveau".

Pour le deuxième sens "partir pour l'endroit d'où l'on vient", donc par exemple, "cet homme est reparti dans son pays".


Haha, *agnelo* est plus rapide que moi (tu auras plus d'oeufs lol).


----------



## agnelo

Notez qu'un autre sens de _repartir_ est répondre dans une conversation, de manière brusque ou immédiate. Et veillez à ne pas le confondre avec le verbe _r*é*partir_. C'est une faute assez courante.


----------



## annie21

Si je repars à la chasse est au premier sens, Pourriez-vous me donner un exemple du deuxième sens, qui a presque le même sens de retourner et que je n'arrive pas à les distinguer.Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Nawaq

Pas pour être ennuyeuse mais je pense pas qu'Annie a besoin de se faire du souci avec _repartir_ dans ce sens, c'est quand même assez rare il me semble, j'ai 21 ans et je l'ai jamais entendu (je crois...). […]

edit, je t'en ai donné un Annie, "cet homme est reparti dans son pays", celui d'où il venait en premier lieu.


----------



## annie21

Donc, si dans la langue courante, je dis: Il est venu en Chine en Novembre pour ses études, et l'année prochaine, il va repartir en France quand il finit ses études. C'est rare, n'est-ce pas? Il faut utiliser retourner, selon vous?


----------



## agnelo

[…]

C'est (un peu) mieux.
Dans le langage courant, on dirait facilement: _il va rentrer en France._

Mais rassurez-vous, que vous employiez _repartir_, _retourner_ ou _rentrer_ dans ce sens, on comprendra parfaitement ce que vous voulez dire.

_Il est reparti en France.
Il est retourné en France.
Il est rentré en France._

Les trois sont parfaitement corrects.

La seule subtilité - si l'on doit en voir une - dans "il est reparti en France", c'est que cela peut (mais ne doit pas) donner à penser qu'il n'y réside pas, mais qu'il y effectue un nouveau voyage. Cette nuance est moins évidente avec _retourner_ et, à mon avis, tout à fait absente avec _rentrer_.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour, 
Et si on ajoute "séjour" quel serait le verbe à employer? Par exemple: "Je suis déjà *retourné *de mon séjour en Suisse" ou "Je suis déjà *rentré* de mon séjour en Suisse"?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est _rentrer_ qui convient dans ce cas-là, ou encore _revenir_, mais certainement pas _retourner_.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi, c'est _revenir_ qui me viendrait dans le contexte de limettier.   

Je _reviens_ _*de*_ quelque part.  Je _rentre à la maison_/_quelque part/à x heures. _
Je sais que c'est tout à fait correct, mais je ne suis pas portée à dire :  _Je suis rentrée *de...
*_


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonjour,

J'ai lu tous les posts concernant l'usage de retourner et revenir, je connais la différence entre eux (d'après le dictionnaire), mais lequel dois-je employer dans les cas ci-dessous ?

A. Je ne suis pas en Suisse et je parle de mon envie d'y retourner à un ami qui y est.
Je lui dit : Je rêve de revenir en Suisse ou Je rêve de retourner en Suisse ?

B. Si je rapporte les paroles de quelqu'un qui a dit "Puis je suis revenu à Clermont-Ferrand", je dois dire "puis il est revenu à Clermont-Ferrand" ou "puis il est retourné à Clermont-Ferrand", sachant que la personne y est et que moi je n'y suis pas. 

Merci par avance.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour le premier cas, j'utiliserais "revenir" si je suis originaire de ce pays, et "retourner" dans le cas contraire.
Pour le second cas, on dira "revenu", comme le locuteur principal. Pas de raison de modifier le point de vue.


----------



## Maître Capello

A. Pour un étranger qui viendrait en Suisse, je préfère aussi _retourner_. Pour un Helvète rentrant au pays, je ne dirais ni l'un ni l'autre, mais _rentrer_ justement.

B. Si ce sont les paroles mêmes de la personne (discours rapporté direct ou indirect), je garderais aussi le même verbe, mais si ses propos sont paraphrasés, je pourrais changer le point de vue selon le contexte.


----------

